# OLIVETTI PR2 plus Printer USB SERIAL CONVRTER



## EDDYSEGAR (May 23, 2014)

Hi Frens,

Brief detail about the Olivetti PR2 plus Printer.
It have a few printer emulation build in the printer, 
such as Olivetti PR2e, Pr2+, IBM 4722.

The USB to Serial converter which we bought locally 
can be used on all this printer emulation except for the IBM 4722 emulation.
My customers requirement is the printer must use the IBM 4722 emulation.

1.	Need a driver which will support Windows 7 & Win 8.
2.	Need a USB to Serial converter which will solve this problem

Please reply to : *** email removed ***


----------



## soplillo (Jan 31, 2009)

Please, I need a USB to serial converter por Olivetti PR2, PR2E y PR2 Plus.
I tested four and none works for me.
Could I say the brand and / or chipset you have you?

Thank you very much.

pd: i use olivetti emulation


----------

